# Black spots on the croup?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Black spots? Do you mean darker colored spots than the surrounding hair? They sound like Bend Or spots. My chestnut TB gelding has them. They're genetic.


----------



## 88Emerald88 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, they may be black or dark brown. But she has a few, and she gets more each year... x) She is a thouroughbred/percheron cross.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They're nothing to be concerned about. My gelding seems to get new ones the older he gets, too.


----------



## 88Emerald88 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, thanks. ^_^ And you say they are genetic? Would it be the color gene that is affected? And how do they develop?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Many TBs are related to a stallion named Bend Or. He seems to be the originator of those particular spots, which is why they're named after him.

It's not really known what causes them, and they don't appear to be related to any other spotting patterns.


----------



## 88Emerald88 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, thanks a lot for your help ^_^


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Actually his name was Ben d'Or. I'd never seen these spots until a friend bo't two mares brandishing these about the size of finger prints on the rib cage and rump.


----------



## 88Emerald88 (Nov 22, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Actually his name was Ben d'Or. I'd never seen these spots until a friend bo't two mares brandishing these about the size of finger prints on the rib cage and rump.


 
She has one that is about the size of an apple. x) And all on her rump! Right side to be precise. XD 

Forgot to say, she's kind of dappled... But I have never seen a dappled chestnut. x)


----------

